# Now that DR is sorted...



## sanj (May 2, 2015)

Now that DR is sorted, what would be your next wish list from Canon? 

Mine: A 1.6 crop with a built-in f1.4 35mm equivalent Mirror-less camera pocketable camera with EVF/flash. Super sharp lens... Aperture on ring and a simple dedicated menu system (Leica like). 12mp, noiseless at 4000 ISO. Weather proof. Yess!!! 

Actually if it would be full frame I would be ecstatic. A Sony RX1 killer. 

"Pocketable" is key. Or else I use 5d3.


----------



## MintChocs (May 2, 2015)

I'm not so sure DR is sorted. I think Canon are probably doing a bit of sleight of hand magic with existing sensors. I would suspect that the next full frame will be be a high density with powerfully DIGIC processing combined with individual pixel amplification control. So in effect each shot will have more DR but the same as if you had combined three bracketed shots in HDR.


----------



## sanj (May 2, 2015)

MintChocs said:


> I'm not so sure DR is sorted. I think Canon are probably doing a bit of sleight of hand magic with existing sensors. I would suspect that the next full frame will be be a high density with powerfully DIGIC processing combined with individual pixel amplification control. So in effect each shot will have more DR but the same as if you had combined three bracketed shots in HDR.



What would be the downside of this technique? As long as it works... No?


----------



## Moulyneau (May 2, 2015)

I too would like a SL2, sub-400 grams, designed more as a light, second body camera rather than an entry one. The sensor from the 7D would be just great. It's not Christmas and as usual with Canon, we can be sure it won't happen. Still, it doesn't cost anything to makes wishes...


----------



## TeT (May 2, 2015)

Moulyneau said:


> I too would like a SL2, sub-400 grams, designed more as a light, second body camera rather than an entry one. The sensor from the 7D would be just great. It's not Christmas and as usual with Canon, we can be sure it won't happen. Still, it doesn't cost anything to makes wishes...



SL1 could be just a touch wider... Would that be the 8D if they made it an SL1 sized FF?


----------



## TeT (May 2, 2015)

DR is far from sorted....


----------



## Dylan777 (May 2, 2015)

dilbert said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Now that DR is sorted, what would be your next wish list from Canon?
> ...



You made good points dilbert. However, I have high confidence in Craig.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 2, 2015)

sanj said:


> "Pocketable" is key. Or else I use 5d3.



Speaking from minority group, I like to have X100s or XT1 body style with 35mm sensor. I have big pocket ;D


----------



## Aglet (May 3, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > "Pocketable" is key. Or else I use 5d3.
> ...



HAHA! You'll also likely need a _deep_ pocket for that one.

was just out today, shooting d800e and Fuji's and marvelling at how well the Fuji compares.
Then started dreaming about a 36MP Fuji FF.
BTW, anyone see how well the new Fuji X-A2 performs? That's one heck of a good camera for the bottom of Fuji's X bucket!
www.ephotozine.com/article/fujifilm-x-a2-review-27141
the 12,800 iso OOC jpg is PD impressive!


----------



## MintChocs (May 3, 2015)

sanj said:


> MintChocs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not so sure DR is sorted. I think Canon are probably doing a bit of sleight of hand magic with existing sensors. I would suspect that the next full frame will be be a high density with powerfully DIGIC processing combined with individual pixel amplification control. So in effect each shot will have more DR but the same as if you had combined three bracketed shots in HDR.
> ...


Shadow noise will still be there unless they start doping the RAW files.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 3, 2015)

Sorry but am I missing something?
I photograph wildlife and am not having DR problems with my Canon camera - or is it just exposing properly?
Unfortunately given my camera and lens requirements there is currently no alternative to the Canon system. Having used some of Nikon's top gear I am certainly not going there! There is nobody else producing the cameras/lenses that I need/want so it is a bit of a no brainer really.


----------



## sanj (May 4, 2015)

MintChocs said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > MintChocs said:
> ...



Oh.


----------



## sanj (May 4, 2015)

dilbert said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Now that DR is sorted, what would be your next wish list from Canon?
> ...



I am the hopeful kind of a person...


----------



## sanj (May 4, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > "Pocketable" is key. Or else I use 5d3.
> ...



I think that would be great, fantastic. But doubt it will ever happen with Canon. They are into a different design mould. The not great response to the Nikon DF does not help either...


----------



## Eldar (May 4, 2015)

Every time I bring the mini (Sony RX-100 III) I regret not bringing a big (5DIII) or bigger (1DX) gun. So when the 1DX-II is out (hopefully with the entire wish list fulfilled) I'll settle for that, maybe augmented with a 5DIV or 5DV.

Next on my wish list are just lenses. 600mm f4 DO, with equivalent IQ to the 400 f4 DO II, would be nice. Built in 1.4x extender would be even nicer.

Updated 24/1.4, 35/1.4, 50/1.2, 85/1.2, 135/2.0, with Zeiss competing IQ and fast accurate AF and IS would probably be pre-ordered on release date and the rumored TS-E Macro lens would also be hard to walk by.

I'll invite you all to the garage sale if it happens …


----------

